# What kind of jacket is good for snowboarding?



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Usually the North Face brand jackets, they usually sell them at the lodge you would be skiing or snowboarding at. Their nice and warm for dealing with all that snow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks, JT and I hope that jackets of this brand are affordable? How much does it cost?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Kinda pricy for a jacket, Its $50+ but its worth it and can last you for a LONG time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

It is really pricy but if it lasts, then it is worth buying


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep, but considering where your from, it isn't really cold over there is it? And I always wondered, do they have so to speak, "US Stores" in non US lands, territories, states, and that good stuff? Like say, do you guys have like clothing stores like Abercombie, and in this case North Face.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Brands such as North Face are quite popular, and $50 seems quite cheap compared to many on the market.

One essential is that it is warm, and has a powder skirt. There is nothing worse than snow going up your back when you wipeout..


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Whats a powder skirt o_0, well like i said for my first post on here, North Face is the best out there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

SBtim said:


> Brands such as North Face are quite popular, and $50 seems quite cheap compared to many on the market.
> 
> One essential is that it is warm, and has a powder skirt. There is nothing worse than snow going up your back when you wipeout..


50.00 is really cheap for a winter jacket. The last one I bought, I waited till it was moved to the 50% off section, and it was still over a hundred dollars.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I don't know about using them for snowboarding, but I tend to buy the fire-resistant jackets that the riggers use. They are very flexible and light and last forever.
I still think $50 is very cheap. Over here I pay £50 sterling as the cheapest for my jackets but they still do the job at temps of around -14.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

what i do...is wear a few fleece sweaters, and water proof jacket.
and im seriously good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Do you find that you sweat though, Rox?

Or should I be saying 'perspire?'

My problem with layers and waterproofs is that I end up cold when I take everything off.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I just spray my entire nude body with a silicone base layer and follow up with some weatherproofing vinyl spray or the like. I start to become delirious after a couple hours of my body being forced to retain it's own sweat, but it makes the crashing hurt less. Also, the insults.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a jacket for snowboarding by the brand name "spyder" & it is awesome. I'd deff buy a snowboarding/skiing jacket made for that, not just a normal winter jacket there MUCH different. Snowboarding/skiing jackets have built in liners so snow doesnt get up in your jacket and they keep you super warm & they have style! There also much more water resistant, have many pockets that snowboarders need, the liners keep 100% of the wind out also. I paid $150 at the end of the season, normal retail I think was about $270.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Spyder is a great brand. My fiance uses Spyder and loves it. Plus, they have great styles. I personally use Quicksilver because it was the only company that made a brilliantly loud orange that I wanted to wear. I got mine from Moosejaw for $160, but it retailed for a little over 300.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

yea i wish i could have found a nice jacket for $50... Special Blend is a nice brand. it is sold all over the internet and i found my jacket with matching pants for about $160 for all of it. I can run the arm of my jacket under the faucet forever and my arm is still dry:thumbsup:


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

As long as it keeps you warm & wind/snow/water out w/ style, your good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

first jacket was a volcom, but i have upgraded to a helly hansen. HH makes some serious survival/work wear and have nailed it with this jacket. the volcom is relatively new and still a usable jacket, but it rarely gets pulled of the rack. a powder skirt is a great feature along with underarm vents and interior pockets (keeps things warm and dry like ipods and cell phones). 

my first year snowboarding i learned the lesson hard that you need to keep yourself comfortable (dry and warm) to keep riding all day. getting wet and cold makes the lift a long, miserable ride. get good outerwear so that you can use the riding gear you have dropped the rest of your cash on, haha.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Any shell that has a 10 000/10 000+ breathability/waterproofing, fully taped seams, and a pile of pockets gets my approval. Along with a powder skirt and proper layering aka NO COTTON. I think the reason some of you are getting cold is because you are using cotton as your layering, which is bad, because it soaks up the sweat, but doesn't pull it away from your skin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

boarderaholic, i use cotton. it works.

15k minimum, no plaid, and i'm good.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I dunno, everytime I use cotton, I find it hard to keep my body temp properly regulated so that I'm not getting too cold at weird times.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

He can pull off wearing just a cotton shirt underneath though because his jacket is a freaking bear skin coat. Literally I think that thing weighs as much as he does. 

I don't like cotton either, if you get sweaty in it it gets wet, and gross, and then you get cold.  Though I had good luck this season, but that's only because the average weather for the season was like 50-60 degrees out. I still wear cotton because I have nothing else to wear underneath, though. Oh well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The only cotton item I wear when out snowboarding is my underwear. I am sure you all wanted to know that...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Chelly said:


> He can pull off wearing just a cotton shirt underneath though because his jacket is a freaking bear skin coat. Literally I think that thing weighs as much as he does.
> 
> I don't like cotton either, if you get sweaty in it it gets wet, and gross, and then you get cold.  Though I had good luck this season, but that's only because the average weather for the season was like 50-60 degrees out. I still wear cotton because I have nothing else to wear underneath, though. Oh well.


rofl its true, basically the most insulation ever, i was riding in -30 in my just my jacket and a t-shirt... [edit: i WAS wearing snowpants, just to clarify ]

chelly didn't you ride a couple times that week when it was an average high of about -15?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep I did, haha it was the coldest day of the season and I was off at Chestnut AT NIGHT rofl from about 10 p.m - 3:30 a.m. COLDEST DAY EVER I swear, you know how crappy my jacket is, I literally had two pairs of pants on under my boardpants, then get this - a tank top, t-shirt, turtle-neck, hooded sweatshirt, the liner to my jacket, then the jacket itself LOL I felt like Kenny from South Park. I wish I had thermals though, that probably would've saved me a bunch of layering. I hate super-layering like that, but that day was so cold if I didn't keep my neck gaitor over the lower half of my face, my nose literally felt like it would get frostbite lol, and taking my hands out of my gloves to change the song on my ipod was just pure torture ... but man the memories!

That's why I'm definitely investing in a nice jacket with some high ratings this winter. Too bad the M6 jacket I bought is too small. Sigh.  20/20 for only $100. just what I was looking for, too. I damn whoever stole the Medium before I could get to it to a super spastic season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

I love my Method jacket. i kid you not..everytime i pick it up i find new pockets and other handy bits. And considering I got it dirt cheap i'm even more stoked.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, is any of you ladies in need of a jacket are online right now, Steep and cheap has a nice looking women's sessions jacket up right now. Pretty sweet looking deal. I would grab it. You probably have about 15-30 minutes to grab one.

What's sac anyway???


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> You know what I cannot find...a tye dye jacket! Ive searched and searched and cant find a one. Anyone seen one



HA, speaking of which, I was just flipping through my Buyer's Guide and there was this get-up that made me laugh, but oddly enough I thought of you. I think you're appreciate it. But shit, I can't find anything of it online ... But it's called the *Volcom Limited Edition Peace Off Jacket and Pants.* Basically, it's an entire set-up of tye-dye.


And shoot, killclimbz! How dare you posting things up at 9 a.m with a 10-15 minute warning, haha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Chelly said:


> And shoot, killclimbz! How dare you posting things up at 9 a.m with a 10-15 minute warning, haha.


Hey, I am not the person who puts that stuff up. It's all sac's fault. I will say that they have been blowing out snowboard gear as of late. I would keep hitting refresh there. That jacket should pop again soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Hey, I am not the person who puts that stuff up. It's all sac's fault. I will say that they have been blowing out snowboard gear as of late. I would keep hitting refresh there. That jacket should pop again soon.


I know, I'm just pulling your leg.  I've actually been browsing through gearengine, whiskymilitia and SAC every day, I'm surprised with how much snowboard stuff they're throwing out there. Keeping my eye out, for sure!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Go to SAC Attack you can look up & purchase items that are not up on SAC but still in stock.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Gawwwwd, I hate all you peeps putting up SAC links...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What's SAC???


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

*click* 

10 Char


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

i wear cotton all the time. i wear a t under my jacket because my jacket is warm so i stay dry/uncold. light/medium insulated Section Division Jacket. Had to wear a hoodie also mostly cotton 3x only when it was -30. i wear cotton socks. my socks get wet, so i tried wool and same deal. so its a w/e situation there.
some days i just wear a cotton hoodie or t when its warm.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^There's something not right with that boy I tell ya...


----------

